# Looking for chicago area



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

95 dodge ram 4x4
2010 meyer 7.6 lotpro
2010 meyer multi wings
2010 buyers saltdogg vbox 1 yarder

i have done many repairs and upgrades to my truck this year

glb insured 6.1 mil
9 seasons 0 accidents 0 injurys

773-798-0350 ask for joe


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

still looking....bump


----------



## KCD Snow Pro (Aug 30, 2009)

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1086174 said:


> still looking....bump


Serviceable areas?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Anywhere the snow is


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

*////////////////*

Still looking


----------

